# Shop Layout Drawings



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

Hello all,

I am just setting up a shop in my basement and have attached the layout I have developed.

I hope it is self explanatory and would really appreciate any advice or tip you could give me.

Will gladly answer any questions you may have. BTW I did the base plan on a shop drawing tool in the grizzly site.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Try and set up all your tops the same height as your saw top keeping everything on the same level.

Will come in real handy with large or long projects!


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I read your TS infeed as just barely 4' from the bench. Perhaps that is a little close?


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

Willie T,

Thanks for the comment, I'm kinda limited on space and trying to work with it. One tip that I have gotten a lot is to have enough work bench space for projects, I am trying to find the balance there. Not sure what the solution is.

Thanks very much.
Tim


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

The two main tools in your shop that need infeed and outfeed room (or left and right) are the table saw and the miter saw table.

This setup gives you more than 6' outfeed on the TS (which may not be enough) but you can move it back toward the personnel door because there is a lot of room there... and the blade is pretty close to being centered on that section of the room. It also makes it convenient to immediately cut down large pieces upon entry through the double doors, to get them manageable.

The chop saw is set up directly in the middle of the long back wall.

The blade of the TS is just a bit over 4' from the right wall so you can cut a sheet of 8' plywood in half. It is important, however, if you move the TS, to be careful to keep the blade of the table saw centered in that narrow section in front of the double doors because you only have about 8'- 4" across there, and plywood is 8' long. One good reason to mount your TS on locking wheels, so it can be moved when it becomes necessary.


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

*New Shop Design.*

Willie,

How did you do that so fast? I assume that is Sketch Up and you are obviously a very proficient user. I just heard about it after joining this forum only a few days ago. You have inspired me and will be trying to learn the program starting tonight...

I located the TS at that end of the shop to make use of the available space. Question; what if I were to remove the work bench from the front of the TS and replace the (5' x 3' lower cabinet) in the narrow end of the shop? 

That would give me two work tops for assembly and provide ~7' (8'+ from the wall of in-feed, 8'+ of out-feed and 4' on either side of the TS as I had it positioned.

In terms of the miter saw I was planning on mounting it to a mobile cart and using it in location "A" on my drawing. That would give me ~8' left and right. I am just asking the question to get your opinion. 

I really appreciate your interest and help with this. I know what I'm doing tonight...

Thanks
Tim

I guess this shows my newbyness...if that's a word.


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

*New Shop Design.*

I should have also said that the TS I have is a Ridgid TS3650 which has the mobility option.

Tim


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Just keep in mind that you will often need 8' of infeed and outfeed, both. And sometimes the same kind of room on one side in order to cut off the end of an eight foot sheet.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

newshop said:


> Willie T,
> 
> Thanks for the comment, I'm kinda limited on space and trying to work with it. One tip that I have gotten a lot is to have enough work bench space for projects, I am trying to find the balance there. Not sure what the solution is.
> 
> ...


I think that you need a bare minimum of 9' from the blade. Longer would be preferred. Any less than that and you will never be able to handle a sheet of plywood. 

G


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I think that you need a bare minimum of 9' from the blade. Longer would be preferred. Any less than that and you will never be able to handle a sheet of plywood.
> 
> G


Thanks, George. Actually you will need more like ten + feet of infeed because you need to allow for your body if the piece is too large to stand beside.

Because I work alone in my shop, I often cut 4' of an 8' piece, turn off the saw, turn the piece around, and finish cutting the other 4' part. I simply cannot physically handle a full 8' push through without getting off a little.

And honestly, many of my long rips are done on saw horses with a Skill Saw and a long guide board.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm thinking that you may find it convenient to reserve the 14' wall the water meter is on and the 9' 4" angle wall for lumber storage racks. Those particular walls will be easy to initially get to with lumber deliveries, and those racks will rob the least footprint space in those two areas.


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

*Shop Layout*

Hey guys, thank you for your responses and advice. I am trying to rework the lay out to incorporate some of your thoughts.

I will post them when I get it complete.

Tim

Is Sketch Up hard to learn for others or is it just me?


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

newshop said:


> Hey guys, thank you for your responses and advice. I am trying to rework the lay out to incorporate some of your thoughts.
> 
> I will post them when I get it complete.
> 
> ...


It was very difficult for me - or more like 'aggravating' - because I was used to AutoCad, and everything in SU seemed backward.

Now I love it and find working with AutoCad a headache.

But of course this old dog is 65, so that probably has a lot to do with trying to learn new tricks. :icon_smile:

One point: You MUST devote some serious time to working your way through ALL the tutorials.... in sequence... don't skip any.

Go to http://www.sketchucation.com/ and sign up.... it's also free.


----------



## cmcel (May 5, 2010)

Willie T said:


> It was very difficult for me - or more like 'aggravating' - because I was used to AutoCad, and everything in SU seemed backward.
> 
> Now I love it and find working with AutoCad a headache.
> 
> ...


the thing I find aggravating about sU vs. Autocad is the time you wait. Is there any secret to speeding up SU? For me it seems to lag bad after you start putting components in the space. Is this just internet connection based?


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

Willie T said:


> It was very difficult for me - or more like 'aggravating' - because I was used to AutoCad, and everything in SU seemed backward.
> 
> Now I love it and find working with AutoCad a headache.
> 
> ...


I'm in the midst of finally abandoning TurboCAD, and learning SU.
It seems to make better sense for this type of stuff.
I do kind of wish it had interference checking though.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

cmcel said:


> the thing I find aggravating about sU vs. Autocad is the time you wait. Is there any secret to speeding up SU? For me it seems to lag bad after you start putting components in the space. Is this just internet connection based?


I found this at Google Support......


*How do I make SketchUp run faster?*

There are several factors that contribute to how fast SketchUp runs:

Every time you use a texture or component, this data is stored in the SketchUp file. Based on this information, we first suggest purging the SketchUp file. This also helps reduce file size. To purge the file, please try the following steps:
Click "Window" > "Model Info". The Model Info dialogue box will open.
Click "Statistics" > "Purge Unused".

Newer computers with faster processors can enhance speed. Having enough RAM is also helpful. Make sure that your system meets the minimum hardware and software requirements for SketchUp, which are listed here.
When you are using SketchUp, close any other applications that you do not need to have running.
Unless needed, while you are drawing your model, turn off shadows, textures and special display effects (you can turn them back on later for presentation purposes):
To turn off shadows, open the "View" menu, and then click "Shadows" so that it does not have a tick next to it.
To turn off textures, open the "View" menu, point to "Face Style" and then click "Shaded" (instead of "Shaded with Textures").
To turn off special display effects (such as Shaded with Textures, Profile edges, Edge effects, Edge colour, Use sun for shading and Enable transparency), open the "Window" menu, click "Styles" and click the Style you are using in the model. Click the "Edit" tab then clear the selected options that you do not need.

If you are using the same entity multiple times (for example, a window or a tree), make it a component, and then use copies of the component. Multiple instances of a component are lighter in weight than multiple copies of an entity or group.
The more geometry that is visible in a model, the more slowly SketchUp will run, as it must use considerable computer and graphics card resources to display the geometry. You can hide geometry that you are not currently working on by placing it on its own layers and hiding those layers. Consider doing this with images, landscaping items like trees and shrubs, furniture, cars and so on.
If you import images into your model, use JPEG images rather than TIFF images. TIFF images tend to have large file sizes and take more computing resources to display.
Make sure that you have the current driver for your video card. For more information, click here
If you have a fairly new video card, make sure that you are using hardware acceleration. To enable:
In SketchUp, open the "Window" menu.
Click "Preferences".
In the left pane, click "OpenGL".
In the right pane, select "Use hardware acceleration".

_Note:_ SketchUp is not optimised for dual processors. While it will run on a 64-bit Windows XP machine, there will not be any increase in performance.


----------



## kevinb70 (Apr 30, 2008)

just wait til you find out about the SketchyPhysics addon and learn how to make moving parts (hinges, sliders, etc)


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

kevinb70 said:


> just wait til you find out about the SketchyPhysics addon and learn how to make moving parts (hinges, sliders, etc)


 
Hmm............

Enlighten us! :yes:


----------



## kevinb70 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my, haven't found out about sketchyphysics addon yet? you're gonna love it....

-> http://sketchup.google.com/download/plugins.html#SketchyPhysics
--> http://code.google.com/p/sketchyphysics/

have to install the addon to interact with sketchyphysics models. can view them without installing the addon.

examples:
http://code.google.com/p/sketchyphysics/wiki/Examples

With sketchyphyics, you can make an interactive demo where you can move the various parts as if the part was attached to a hinge, slider, etc.

can be a real time killer, learning how to attach different objects together with a sketchyphysics object (hinge, slider, piston, etc)


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm assuming this requires the PRO version of SU?


----------



## kevinb70 (Apr 30, 2008)

Willie T said:


> I'm assuming this requires the PRO version of SU?


 nope, works with free version


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! I just installed it, and the toolbars, alone, reduced my model screen by 30%.

I've only got a 20 x16 screen. I can't draw with a postage stamp size area... my eyes are too old for that.

I almost uninstalled it.

(Actually, once you arrange the various toolbars it initially spreads all over the screen, it only adds one line of toolbars.)


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Haven't done anything with it yet, but the tutorial seems to really guide you well.

One question. Can models setup with SP be sent to other people? Of course I can understand that they would also have to have SP on their computers. But, heck, it's only a 20 second download.


----------



## kevinb70 (Apr 30, 2008)

to share models...

File->3D Warehouse->Share Model.... and ya i have posted a SP model just fine.


----------

